# Obama announces new regulation on Coal Fired Power Plants



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We've seen a few threads recently regarding a grid down situation and how we are preparing for it. Well bhozo just announced increased regulatory actions against the US power grid.

Is it "past time" or "just in time" to get your whole house off grid system in place?

Obama announces power plant regulations, GOP lawmakers vow fight | Fox News


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh Oh McConnell AND Boner are going to give him a Blowie er I mean a really big fight. There will probably be pinching, and scratching involved. It's always about the financial gains with these power hungry weasels. They will roll over like a cheap date in a Gay Bath house, watch and see the tough talk and no action. God, we need a Backbone, amen.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The currant occupant of the white house has nearly eliminated the largest industry in my county. COAL. Soon it will be gone. That leaves farming and a little logging. Most light industry has gone out of business, out of state or overseas. I predict welfare will be the biggest industry before long.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I predict welfare will be the biggest industry before long.


I guess his plan is working perfectly then.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> The currant occupant of the white house has nearly eliminated the largest industry in my county. COAL. Soon it will be gone. That leaves farming and a little logging. Most light industry has gone out of business, out of state or overseas. I predict welfare will be the biggest industry before long.


Logging still exists in your county Camel? The freakin Feds have been jackin' with the logging and Forest Products Industry for years, seriously since the spotted owl and red cockaded woodpecker lies of the 1980's/90's. Lying corksuckers in DC.

And yes Food Stamp recipients at 48 million or so

93 million between 16 and 65 not working...Looks like the Welfare bidness is booming.

FUBAR


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't get why people are so surprised, this is something he plainly stated he was going to do when he ran for president. The people got what they voted for. Funny thing is my and your tax dollars pay for their electricity, food, cell phone, car, housing, education, list goes on and on. I guess the president has won in the fact that I'm looking at solar power when I purchase or build a house.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

but but but what about the endangered ehr sasquatch?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Of course there will be lawsuits over this. They will be held in the courts over seen by the judges "HE" appointed.

So this wipes out about 30% of our power production?? All the coal plants right?? What a great idea.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Of course there will be lawsuits over this. They will be held in the courts over seen by the judges "HE" appointed.
> 
> So this wipes out about 30% of our power production?? All the coal plants right?? What a great idea.


Screwed up for sure. My electrical provider announced last year that they will convert 2 large plants from coal to nat gas and close one plant by 2020 if memory serves. I expect rolling blackouts and higher bills.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

I haven't commented on this site in a while but this post is in my wheelhouse. 

A coal power plant that produces 3500 Mw of power produces (average) 24000 tons of Carbon emissions. Your average car produces 18lbs of carbon emissions per gallon of gas, 20 for diesel. So, a city bus that has a 30 mile round trip, 8 times per day, 365 days per year, making (a generous) 10 miles per gallon = produces 87000 tons of carbon emissions per year. That's one bus! Those evil polluting coal fired power plants!!! 

A large wind turbine that produces 3Mw of power contains roughly 10000 feet of copper wire which has to be replace every 5 years on average. Ever seen the environmental impact studies of copper mines!? Let's not even discuss what wind generators do to migratory bird populations. How about the viable farm land it takes up, leading to decreased production and increased prices of crops. None of the above even addresses the storage of the energy generated, which ads even more cost and more environmental issues into the equation. 

Even if we took all of our emissions down to zero, the carbon emissions rates wouldn't fall across the planet. Why? Because China and Russia don't have any standards. China is building coal power plants at the rate of 10 stacks producing 800 Mw of power each a year, with zero regulations on emissions. Russia is believed to have a dozen new plants, 4 stacks a piece, with unknown Mw, under construction now. 

Now, many of these coal powered plants are turning over to natural gas, which is cleaner, but is a limited yearly production. So it's supply/demand. You take 200 power plants, with average 3 burners per plant, taking the majority of a finite production capacity product, yup, prices skyrocket. Not just for the plants, but for your average homeowner that is clamoring for its share to heat their homes and cook their meals. As we already cannot meet the current demands of natural gas, where is this extra needed supply going to come from, especially with fracking under such fire? 

I'll leave nuclear power alone. I think Fukashima (sp?) says enough. 

We also have to factor in waste produced by coal plants. The waste that comes from the hoppers at the coal plants, basically what's scrubbed from the air before it's released, goes into make over 100 products. 

And finally, there is a jobs impact. The coal miners are the obvious injured parties, however, there are 10's of 1000's of highly paid skilled labor jobs that go into building and repairing coal plants, not to mention making the parts needed to keep those coal plants producing clean air. We've also impacted those who work to produce products off of the waste products from coal plants. I've seen estimates from labor that says by eliminating coal power, 2 million people will be forced from skilled labor jobs and another 1 million from unskilled. That's just in this country. Our coal power industry supplies jobs all over the world. 

Someone hit the left with the stupid stick one too many time as they can't see the real damage they are creating.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama went to oil for cash a long time back. He shut down the pipe line to give the rail roads billions in profits haul oil. He also waged a war on Coal for the same reasons.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Oh Oh McConnell AND Boner are going to give him a Blowie er I mean a really big fight. There will probably be pinching, and scratching involved. It's always about the financial gains with these power hungry weasels. They will roll over like a cheap date in a Gay Bath house, watch and see the tough talk and no action. God, we need a Backbone, amen.


Of Course they roll over! McConnell has a Chinese Hooker for a wife (Elaine Chow) that has a daddy that has one of the biggest coal shipping companies in the world....Kentucky Coal of the Highest caliber is getting shipped to China at 200$ a ton by Daddy in Law to make numba one quality steel to sell back to US and China! Even if obama bans all Coal free trade with China gives a second 25 million to Mitch the Bitch McConnell to go with his first 23 million!...When he retires it will be in China in a deluxe suite with prisoner servants! Mitch the Bitch has used the fear of Obummer to scare the Eastern Ky Miners to vote for him but they are screwed when it all ends and he leaves the country with his hooker!...BTW Hooker Daddy just got caught with millions in Cocaine going through customs in the Panama Canal zone! Obama can ban all coal use in the US...he cant ban mining it and sending it oversea's!....Too many republicraps will bitch!...And nope I'm not a Democrap....I hate all Effin politicians!

http://www.thenation.com/article/mitch-mcconnells-freighted-ties-shadowy-shipping-company/

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/curtis-ellis/mitch-mcconnells-china-sy_b_5932238.html

http://www.kentucky.com/2006/10/20/197756_wedded-to-free-trade-in-china.html?rh=1

BTW Why would Mitch raise unholy hell on the restrictions Obama wants to place on Chinese emissions for pollution and greenhouse gasses?....Read the links...figure it out....BTW...My FAMILY works for the mines selling to Mitch!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

tks said:


> I haven't commented on this site in a while but this post is in my wheelhouse.
> 
> A coal power plant that produces 3500 Mw of power produces (average) 24000 tons of Carbon emissions. Your average car produces 18lbs of carbon emissions per gallon of gas, 20 for diesel. So, a city bus that has a 30 mile round trip, 8 times per day, 365 days per year, making (a generous) 10 miles per gallon = produces 87000 tons of carbon emissions per year. That's one bus! Those evil polluting coal fired power plants!!!
> 
> ...


You are so all over the place with your opinions, the only one I could decipher was your little comment about nuclear power and the Fukushima disaster.

Your nuclear power comment is typical of people who cite a nuclear power plant "situation" in another country, such as Russia or Japan, and try to apply those situations to the nuclear power plants in the USA.

Sorry, but it's just not that simple. USA nuclear power plants are the SAFEST in the world. What happened at Chernobyl and Fukushima simply could not happen in the USA. Period.

I could spend HOURS telling you why, but I am sure I would be wasting my time, based on your other comments about other means of power production.

Your "wheelhouse" is much smaller than you believe. More like a wheel "closet".


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

When the axe entered the forest, The trees said look, the handle is one of us!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> but but but what about the endangered ehr sasquatch?


What in the what!?! I'm endangered?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Obama went to oil for cash a long time back. He shut down the pipe line to give the rail roads billions in profits haul oil. He also waged a war on Coal for the same reasons.


ummm, Warren Buffet owns CSR rail line..... connect the dots.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> When the axe entered the forest, The trees said look, the handle is one of us!


The sight and sound of this puke makes me sick!


----------

